
Inside Mark Zuckerberg's private meetings with conservative pundits - ASinclair
https://www.politico.com/news/2019/10/14/facebook-zuckerberg-conservatives-private-meetings-046663
======
aaronbrethorst
Natasha Bertrand: _Said 1 source: “The discussion in Silicon Valley is that
Zuckerberg is very concerned about Barr 's DOJ bringing an enforcement action
to break up the company. So the fear is Zuckerberg is trying to appease the
Trump administration by not cracking down on right-wing propaganda.”_

[https://twitter.com/NatashaBertrand/status/11837906861786275...](https://twitter.com/NatashaBertrand/status/1183790686178627587)

